# De la nullité



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Certains MacGéens (dont je suis) font régulièrement l'aveu de leur nullité en informatique dans leurs posts.

Pourquoi ?

Il semble d'abord que la réponse va de soi: ce forum mêle des experts en informatique et des gens étrangers à cette culture technique.

Seulement ce constat objectif ne saurait suffire à répondre à la question. L'aveu a aussi une dimension subjective.

Donc, je reformule plus précisément ma question: pourquoi des gens font-ils état publiquement d'une faiblesse qui n'est pas négligeable dans leur vie (ils aiment leur Mac; ils y investissent beaucoup, fincièrement et affectivement, etc.) ? Quel ressort les pousse à l'aveu de leur nullité ?


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2006)

Pour espérer avoir la pitié, et donc l'attention, d'un "expert" reconnu. C'est une technique de drague comme une autre. Et pas seulement sur un forum qui parle d'ordinateurs.


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2006)

cf une AES typique, atour de verres nombreux et variés :
_"Oh mais il est beau ton appareil photo, tu peux me montrer comment il fonctionne ? Tu sais, je n'y connais vraiment rien."_


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Certains MacGéens (dont je suis) font régulièrement l'aveu de leur nullité en informatique dans leurs posts.
> 
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> ...


 

Tu dois être mon neveu alors si tu es le filleul de mamacass étant donné que je suis son frère !!!!!!!

Bon et a part ca il est vrai qu'il est plus facile d'obtenir rapidement une réponse en se soumettant au plus fort et donc en se décrétant nul en informatique.

Petit exemple, si j'arrive et que je te dis que t'es une merde et que je suis un boss de l'informatique et que dans ma deuxième phrase je te demande comment on branche une imprimante en réseau, est ce que tu crois que tu vas me répondre ?????

Parce que moi je te boule rouge pour quelque chose comme ça 

tu comprends maintenant ?????


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Novembre 2006)

J'avais jamais vu &#231;a comme &#231;a...


Perso je suis nul en sexe...


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso je suis nul en sexe...


Hé, on t'a vu venir, bobbynountchak. La ficelle est un peu grosse  !

Euh, bon je sors...


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Certains MacGéens (dont je suis) font régulièrement l'aveu de leur nullité en informatique dans leurs posts.
> 
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> (...)



Bah moi c'est seulement de l'honnêteté. Quand je sais pas, je demande voilà tout.

Et puis, être omniscient n'est pas donné à tout le monde.


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> cf une AES typique, atour de verres nombreux et variés :
> _"Oh mais il est beau ton appareil photo, tu peux me montrer comment il fonctionne ? Tu sais, je n'y connais vraiment rien."_





_en fait, tu m'as dragué à des fins purement intéressés !   
_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso je suis nul en sexe...


Bon, je veux bien t'aider, mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> La ficelle est un peu grosse  !




*Ficelle, nouille, élastique, poireau*
Après tout, peu importe.

L'important c'est l'usage qui en est fait.


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2006)

C'est difficile d'être le meilleur. 
J'aimerais bien être nul en quelque chose, mais je suis tout simplement le meilleur.

Vous me faîtes pitié dans votre normalité, avec vos faiblesses humaines, vos doutes de craintifs, d'éternels assistés de la connaissance.

Ne pourriez pas simplement disparaître ? laisser la place à la perfection, synonyme de paix, de calme, de recherche de pureté.

Vous êtes nul ok .. mais en plus, vous êtes bruyant . Restez dans votre coin et gardez votre médiocrité pour le jour, peu probable, où l'on viendra vous chercher pour ce que vous êtes, c'est à dire rien ...

Et maintenant silence, ici on est ..

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ça le fait pas hein ??  :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, je veux bien t'aider, mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi !


Et merde...
Le seul qui devait pas lire &#231;a tombe dessus... :rateau:


_Tu noteras mon manque de bol, hein, Mado, par exemple, elle n'est pas pass&#233;e... _


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> _Tu noteras mon manque de bol, hein, Mado, par exemple, elle n'est pas passée... _



Si si, mais elle est surement plus exigeante.


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2006)

Ben si, tu penses bien.. 

Mais j'ai eu des menaces, d'un certain D.E : _Je te préviens, ça suffit, celui là il est pour moi_. 
Et j'ai eu peur.




(et c'est pas bien de regarder par le trou de la serrure !!)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si si, mais elle est sûrement plus exigeante.


Tu n'en rates pas une, hein ?


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

_


DocEvil a dit:



			Tu n'en rates pas une, hein ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


heureusement pour nous __('fin pas toi mais j'me comprends ! ) si, il en rate quelques-unes... 


parce que sinon on serait comme des cons... 

_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4067408 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> heureusement pour nous __('fin pas toi mais j'me comprends ! ) si, il en rate quelques-unes...
> 
> ...


À vous, il prend vos femmes ; à moi, ma dignité.

Je comprends pourquoi benjamin l'aime autant.


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Quel ressort les pousse à l'aveu de leur nullité ?



Le fait d'être réalistes ?!

Regarde, par exemple, Ed (dit : "peau de morback") qui passe son temps à essayer de faire le pro en n'ayant qu'une réponse : "vire la plist". Bien qu'ayant pris soin de distiller ce conseil idiot dans différents forums, il fut très vite démasqué. Depuis le rouge ne quitte plus ses tempes et il parait qu'il en a même développé des problèmes d'érection, si j'en crois son amie sur iChat.

La leçon a portée auprès des autres posteurs. Il préfèrent répondre "_je ne sais pas, je suis nul_" et continuer à avoir une vie sexuelle épanouie.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La leçon a portée auprès des autres posteurs. Il préfèrent répondre "_je ne sais pas, je suis nul_" et continuer à avoir une vie sexuelle épanouie.


C'est assez dire à quel point tu es navrant. Tu n'as pas idée.


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est assez dire &#224; quel point tu es navrant. Tu n'as pas id&#233;e.



Je ne sais pas. Oui, je suis nul...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Et une déviation, une ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et une déviation, une ...



Il y a déviation et déviation Dis-toi bien, jeune cerf, que nous avons fait de ce triste sujet de pacotille un chef-d'uvre édifiant d'humour et de bienfaisance civilisatrice. Bref, comme aurait dit l'autre, "tu m'as donné ta boue et j'en ai fait de la boue avec de vrais morceaux d'Amok dedans".


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il y a d&#233;viation et d&#233;viation&#8230; Dis-toi bien, jeune cerf, que nous avons fait de ce triste sujet de pacotille un chef-d'&#339;uvre &#233;difiant d'humour et de bienfaisance civilisatrice. Bref, comme aurait dit l'autre, "tu m'as donn&#233; ta boue et j'en ai fait de la boue avec de vrais morceaux d'Amok dedans".



D'autant que tout ce que j'ai pu &#233;crire est non seulement rigoureusement exact mais de plus totalement dans le sujet, jeune Corentin !



DocEvil a dit:


> Nous avons fait de ce triste sujet de pacotille un chef-d'&#339;uvre &#233;difiant d'humour et de bienfaisance civilisatrice.



Il faut bien avouer que si nous n'&#233;tions pas l&#224; (surtout moi d'ailleurs), ces forums seraient vraiment un repaire de bras cass&#233;s aux cerveaux justes capables de filtrer l'eau de mer. Ceci &#233;tant dit en toute modestie, il va de soi(e). Ce n'est surement pas sur des Alem, Rezba, sur les mod&#233;rateurs du bar (sauf un), et quelques autres dont je pr&#233;f&#232;re oublier le nom que cet &#233;tablissement a appuy&#233; sa r&#233;putation de lieu d'art, d'essais et d'intellectualit&#233;. Et si nous mettons de c&#244;t&#233; mackie &#224; l'orthographe exemplaire, les  posts sont bien souvent non seulement creux, mais de plus totalement illisibles.


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2006)

"_Rotomontades_" !!.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut bien avouer que si nous n'étions pas là (surtout moi d'ailleurs), ces forums seraient vraiment un repaire de bras cassés aux cerveaux justes capables de filtrer l'eau de mer. Ceci étant dit en toute modestie, il va de soi(e). Ce n'est surement pas sur des Alem, Rezba, sur les modérateurs du bar (sauf un), et quelques autres dont je préfère oublier le nom que cet établissement a appuyé sa réputation de lieu d'art, d'essais et d'intellectualité. Et si nous mettons de côté mackie à l'orthographe exemplaire, les  posts sont bien souvent non seulement creux, mais de plus totalement illisibles.


Plaît-il ?


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> "_Rotomontades_" !!.....



Tiens, tu vois ? Il suffit de secouer pour que ca tombe ! En voilà encore un qui a deux bras gauches et masque une absence totale de talent (si au moins il savait dessiner...) par des mots qu'il pense savants !


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En voilà encore un qui a deux bras gauches et masque une absence totale de talent (si au moins il savait dessiner...) par des mots qu'il pense savants !


Précisons à sa décharge qu'il venait d'en apprendre le sens au cours d'une discussion à bâtons rompus avec mackie sur iChat.


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ce n'est surement pas sur des Alem, Rezba, sur les modérateurs du bar (sauf un), et quelques autres dont je préfère oublier le nom que cet établissement a appuyé sa réputation de lieu d'art, d'essais et d'intellectualité.



_kessidi le beutche ? :mouais:  :hein: :mouais: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: 
_


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, tu vois ? Il suffit de secouer pour que ca tombe ! En voilà encore un qui a deux bras gauches et masque une absence totale de talent (si au moins il savait dessiner...) par des mots qu'il pense savants !
> 
> 
> :love:


Héhé©... 
Faut appâter pour pouvoir ferrer !!......  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4067455 a dit:
			
		

> _kessidi le beutche ? :mouais:  :hein: :mouais: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:
> _


Et voilà : chacun peut mesurer par soi-même à quel point ce triste personnage est peu compréhensible et manifestement aviné.


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

_dis ti'd&#233;collage, on leur cause en dialecte picardo-cauchois &#224; ces deux protohumains du Sud ? _


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La leçon a portée auprès des autres posteurs. Il préfèrent répondre "_je ne sais pas, je suis nul_" et continuer à avoir une vie sexuelle épanouie.



C'est très vrai:

Il ne suffit pas d'en avoir une magnifique, belle, bien proportionnée, athlétique, aérodynamique, sensuelle, sentant toujours bon ... non !!

Il faut savoir la faire désirer, la mettre en évidence, la valoriser, la rutiler, bref ..

..il faut savoir s'en servir .. et pas que le week end .. 


Chienne de vie


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pr&#233;cisons &#224; sa d&#233;charge qu'il venait d'en apprendre le sens au cours d'une discussion &#224; b&#226;tons rompus avec mackie sur iChat.







			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4067455 a dit:
			
		

> _kessidi le beutche ? :mouais:  :hein: :mouais: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:
> _



Voil&#224;. Exemple typique. Une des raisons pour lesquelles Alem ne sera _jamais_ mod&#233;rateur. Sauf, peut-&#234;tre un jour d'un obscur forum Picard traitant du tuning automobile (art dont il raffole, comme on peut le voir sur ces images).


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Précisons à sa décharge qu'il venait d'en apprendre le sens au cours d'une discussion à bâtons rompus avec mackie sur iChat.





Amok a dit:


>


J'vais vous faire un prix de groupe, depuis le temps que mackie réclame.....  



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4067461 a dit:
			
		

> _dis ti'décollage, on leur cause en dialecte picardo-cauchois à ces deux protohumains du Sud ? _


Ça va pas être facile......  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Voilà. Exemple typique. Une des raisons pour lesquelles Alem ne sera _jamais_ modérateur.


Cela dit, sa présence nous permet enfin de recentrer le sujet.


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

dites, j'ai comme l'impression que deux de nos anc&#234;tres pit&#233;canthropes essayent de nous faire comprendre des choses : je crois que nous allons enfin savoir si le langage &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; developp&#233; &#224; cette &#233;poque malgr&#233; une aire de Broca des plus ridicules et peu apte &#224; faciliter le d&#233;veloppement des facult&#233;s cognitives permettant le d&#233;veloppement d'un langage &#224; la syntaxe plus d&#233;velopp&#233; que celui des ouistitis... 



peut-&#234;tre allons-nous enfin comprendre comment l'homo Habilis a imagin&#233; la cr&#233;ation d'outils de type biface...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4067469 a dit:
			
		

> dites, j'ai comme l'impression que deux de nos ancêtres pitécanthropes essayent de nous faire comprendre des choses : je crois que nous allons enfin savoir si le langage était déjà developpé à cette époque malgré une aire de Broca des plus ridicules et peu apte à faciliter le développement des facultés cognitives permettant le développement d'un langage à la syntaxe plus développé que celui des ouistitis...
> 
> 
> 
> peut-être allons-nous enfin comprendre comment l'homo Habilis a imaginé la création d'outils de type biface...


Je me disais qu'il mettait du temps à répondre le bougre Wikipédia, c'est bien joli, mais encore faut-il savoir ce qu'on cherche.


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me disais qu'il mettait du temps à répondre le bougre Wikipédia, c'est bien joli, mais encore faut-il savoir ce qu'on cherche.




je discutais de la finesse des vins d'alsace avec un italien égaré dans cette jolie contrée. Nous avions dérivé sur les joies des synthés Korg des musiques des années 80 et nous en avons profité pour évoquer quelques groupes underground du New-York City du début des années 80 surtout du côté East Village... des choses banales comme tu peux le remarquer ! 


Wikipedia ? un nouveau pitécanthrope ? avant abel ou après toumaï ?


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me disais qu'il mettait du temps &#224; r&#233;pondre le bougre&#8230; Wikip&#233;dia, c'est bien joli, mais encore faut-il savoir ce qu'on cherche.



C'est nul d'&#234;tre m&#233;chant


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est nul d'être méchant



non, il faut juste en avoir les moyens.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il y a déviation et déviation Dis-toi bien, jeune cerf, que nous avons fait de ce triste sujet de pacotille un chef-d'uvre édifiant d'humour et de bienfaisance civilisatrice. Bref, comme aurait dit l'autre, "tu m'as donné ta boue et j'en ai fait de la boue avec de vrais morceaux d'Amok dedans".


Ouais, mais si j'avais pas commenc&#233; &#224; parler de cul on n'en serait pas l&#224;...
Merci qui?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, mais si j'avais pas commencé à parler de cul on n'en serait pas là...
> Merci qui?


Mais je t'ai remercié : tu étais compris dans la boue.


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2006)

En parlant de pithécanthropes (une dénomination qui n'a d'ailleurs plus guère cours, mais bon...), ne pas oublier la dimension temporelle de la nullité. "Être et avoir été" reste un thème fondateur : il fut un temps où à défaut d'être expert en informatique, je connaissais les arcanes de certains chapitres d'Inside Macintosh et commettais parfois des erstaz de logiciels simplistes aux interfaces admirablement surannés.

Hélas, ce temps-là est loin : je n'entrave pas grand-chose aux viewers et autres controllers. Ainsi, ne désespérez pas, vous qui ambitionnez d'atteindre enfin le nirvana de la nullité. Avec le temps, ça viendra tout seul.  

Vous noterez que je n'ai pas parlé de sexe, est-ce bien la peine compte tenu de ce qui précède ? 

J'aurais du mettre un titre à la "Jules" :

"Où l'on apprend qu'on peut dire en évitant de parler"


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'avais jamais vu ça comme ça...
> 
> Perso je suis nul en sexe...





DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, je veux bien t'aider, mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi !





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et merde...
> Le seul qui devait pas lire ça tombe dessus... :rateau:





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, mais si j'avais pas commencé à parler de cul on n'en serait pas là...
> Merci qui?





DocEvil a dit:


> Mais je t'ai remercié : tu étais compris dans la boue.





​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> En parlant de pithécanthropes
> 
> J'aurais du mettre un titre à la "Jules" :
> 
> "Où l'on apprend qu'on peut dire en évitant de parler"


Pas de doute, tu es bien l'homme du "cas Verne".  (Pascal 77 )


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Vous noterez que je n'ai pas parlé de sexe



Oui. D'ailleurs, c'est un peu décevant, de ta part !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oui. D'ailleurs, c'est un peu décevant, de ta part !



Ah, mais attention, c'est toi l'homme du "caverneux".


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ​



Repr&#233;senter Doqu&#233;ville sous la forme d'une grosse boule noire, ca ne va pas lui plaire du tout ! Doqu&#233;ville n'est pas une boule, et n'est pas grosse : c'est un trou, noir au centre et un peu plus clair sur les bords !*


*Entendons nous bien : point de vulgarit&#233; l&#224; dedans, nous parlons d'avatar.


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> *Entendons nous bien : point de vulgarité là dedans, nous parlons d'avatar.


Oui, vaut mieux, parce que sinon le trou noir va se fâcher tout rouge et ça ressemblera à au mégot d'un pyromane en période de tramontane


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Représenter Doquéville sous la forme d'une grosse boule noire, ca ne va pas lui plaire du tout ! Doquéville n'est pas une boule, et n'est pas grosse : c'est un trou, noir au centre et un peu plus clair sur les bords !*
> 
> 
> *Entendons nous bien : point de vulgarité là dedans, nous parlons d'avatar.


"_big black hole_"..... not a "_Big Bang_" ?!.....


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2006)

quoi, plus personne pour répondre à la question ?

vous me décevez.

Hypothèse d'école : Tout le monde est bon à quelquechose. (déjà l'espace-temps a pris un coup dans la gueule.)
Le reste du temps, c'est quand même bien de pouvoir se reposer un peu, d'éviter qu'on attende quelquechose de nous. Hop, on annonce sa nullité, et la bombe est désamorcée, la responsabilité s'envole. Surtout quand il n'y a aucune conséquence, comme sur ce forum. C'est donc juste pour le confort. Il y a peu d'occasion pour dire qu'on est nul, sans que cela ne nous retombe sur le coin de la figure, ou du porte-monnaie. (j'ai déjà tenté l'expérience avec un plombier, j'ai payé la facture pareil.)

Cette réponse est nulle. 

(et alèm, tu sais bien que ce n'est pas l'appareil qui compte.  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Certains MacG&#233;ens (dont je suis) font r&#233;guli&#232;rement l'aveu de leur nullit&#233; en informatique dans leurs posts.
> 
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> ...



Et m*rde, le vieux va encore me faire le coup de la plist...



Amok a dit:


> Le fait d'&#234;tre r&#233;alistes ?!
> 
> Regarde, par exemple, Ed (dit : "peau de morback") qui passe son temps &#224; essayer de faire le pro en n'ayant qu'une r&#233;ponse : "vire la plist". Bien qu'ayant pris soin de distiller ce conseil idiot dans diff&#233;rents forums, il fut tr&#232;s vite d&#233;masqu&#233;. Depuis le rouge ne quitte plus ses tempes et il parait qu'il en a m&#234;me d&#233;velopp&#233; des probl&#232;mes d'&#233;rection, si j'en crois son amie sur iChat.
> 
> La le&#231;on a port&#233;e aupr&#232;s des autres posteurs. Il pr&#233;f&#232;re r&#233;pondre "_je ne sais pas, je suis nul_" et continuer &#224; avoir une vie sexuelle &#233;panouie.



Qu'est-ce que je disais... 
Une fois n'est pas coutume, tu n'as pas tort. Ma vie sexuelle se porte bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> EUne fois n'est pas coutume, tu n'as pas tort. Ma vie sexuelle se porte bien.



C'est sans doute parce que tu vire régulièrement la plist !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut bien avouer que si nous n'étions pas là (surtout moi d'ailleurs), ces forums seraient vraiment un repaire de bras cassés aux cerveaux justes capables de *filtrer l'eau de mer*.



Attends c'est vachement compliqué ! 
Mais c'est peut être aussi parce que je suis nulle...


----------



## da capo (27 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est sans doute parce que tu vire régulièrement la plist !



Ah... la plist... deux qui la tiennent, un qui la fist


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut bien avouer que si nous n'étions pas là (surtout moi d'ailleurs), ces forums seraient vraiment un repaire de bras cassés aux cerveaux justes capables de filtrer l'eau de mer.



T'as un truc contre les mecs qui habitent sur la côte?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Ah... la plist... deux qui la tiennent, un qui la fist



Liste ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

Il faut voir le bon côté des choses : tu es nul, tu le fais savoir sur le forum, on t'explique comment être moins nul et après tu deviens bon. Ensuite tu expliques à d'autres nuls comment être moins nuls. A leur tour ils deviennent bons et se mettent à expliquer à d'autres nuls comment être moins nuls. Etc.  

C'est clair pour tout le monde ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

comprends pas...... :hein:


----------



## Patamach (27 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> comprends pas...... :hein:



gros nul


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> gros nul


Nan, ça c'est Ed !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, ça c'est Ed !!


Ouais!


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouais!


Keske j'disais !! 

 :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Keske j'disais !!
> 
> :love:


Des conneries.


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Des conneries.


Ah ! Lui aussi, une vrai mouche.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ! Lui aussi, une vrai mouche.......



Une mouche à quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une mouche à quoi ? :rateau:


T'as pas un sous-forum &#224; g&#233;rer toi? 

Tu te dissipes en ce moment je trouve... Tout le temps au bar &#224; raconter des conneries, et pendant ce temps c'est le foutoir chez toi. 
J'vais en toucher deux mots &#224; Benjamin, tiens, en ce moment on a de tr&#232;s riches &#233;changes &#233;pistolaires.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'as pas un sous-forum &#224; g&#233;rer toi?
> 
> Tu te dissipes en ce moment je trouve... Tout le temps au bar &#224; raconter des conneries, et pendant ce temps c'est le foutoir chez toi.
> J'vais en toucher deux mots &#224; Benjamin, tiens, en ce moment on a de tr&#232;s riches &#233;changes &#233;pistolaires.


Ouais!


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s int&#233;r&#233;ssant ce fil...  

Comme dirait l'autre, si certains sont bons &#224; rien d'autres sont pr&#234;ts &#224; tout...

Je retourne mod&#233;rer ma section...

 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'as pas un sous-forum &#224; g&#233;rer toi?
> 
> Tu te dissipes en ce moment je trouve... Tout le temps au bar &#224; raconter des conneries, et pendant ce temps c'est le foutoir chez toi.
> J'vais en toucher deux mots &#224; Benjamin, tiens, en ce moment on a de tr&#232;s riches &#233;changes &#233;pistolaires.



Oui, il m'en parlait encore samedi, juste avant de prendre son train : "ce qu'il est ch****, le porte-pustules, il n'arr&#234;te pas d'inonder ma boite &#224; MP d'insanit&#233;s ! "



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouais!



Toi, viens t'en donc faire un tour par chez moi, avec tes plist, tu vas voir si je suis n&#233;gligent ! 

  



Dos Jones a dit:


> Tr&#232;s int&#233;r&#233;ssant ce fil...
> 
> Comme dirait l'autre si certains sont bons &#224; rien d'autres sont pr&#234;ts &#224; tout...
> 
> ...




Nan ! reste, &#231;a rel&#232;vera un peu le niveau :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Voilà une belle brochette de posteurs Sur un sujet pareil, c'est plus du flood à ce niveau-là, c'est de l'expertise.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, on ne dit pas _nul_ on dit _nioube_... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Voilà une belle brochette de posteurs Sur un sujet pareil, c'est plus du flood à ce niveau-là, c'est de l'expertise.


Ah toi ça va hein, on fait assez d'efforts pour embellir tes sujets pourraves!
Tu peux au moins nous laisser pourrir ceux des autres!


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Et voilà ! je prends 5 minutes pour fermer le sujet d'un nioub dans "vous êtes ici" et c'est le binz ! Bon, Ed, Bobby, Pascal : dans mon bureau !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Toi, viens t'en donc faire un tour par chez moi, avec tes plist, tu vas voir si je suis n&#233;gligent !




Je veux bien, mais pas moyen de trouver ton sous-forum. J'suis vraiment un nul. 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et voil&#224; ! je prends 5 minutes pour fermer le sujet d'un nioub dans "vous &#234;tes ici" et c'est le binz ! Bon, Ed, Bobby, Pascal : dans mon bureau !



Tu fais une d&#233;mo du supplice de l'ipod? :love: Yeah!


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et voilà ! je prends 5 minutes pour fermer le sujet d'un nioub dans "vous êtes ici" et c'est le binz !



Tu me tends une perche pour te faire remarquer au passage que je lui avais déjà tout expliqué, et vachement mieux en plus. 
Forcément, si tu perds ton temps en billevesées, faut bien qu'on te rappelle à l'ordre en te rappelant tes priorités. 

Ed et moi, on fait que notre boulot.
Par contre, Pascal a foutu la merde, ça je te l'accorde.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'suis vraiment un nul.



Enfin un peu de sincérité


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et voilà ! je prends 5 minutes pour fermer le sujet d'un nioub dans "vous êtes ici" et c'est le binz ! Bon, Ed, Bobby, Pascal : dans mon bureau !


T'es enfin réveillé, toi ?!......


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Il faut voir le bon côté des choses : tu es nul, tu le fais savoir sur le forum, on t'explique comment être moins nul et après tu deviens bon. Ensuite tu expliques à d'autres nuls comment être moins nuls. A leur tour ils deviennent bons et se mettent à expliquer à d'autres nuls comment être moins nuls. Etc.



Si c'était si simple !   encore un idéaliste 



iDuck a dit:


> C'est clair pour tout le monde ?



Ça, c'est la question qui fâche : entre ceux pour qui c'est tellement clair que c'est transparent et donc pas vu ; ceux pour qui c'est pas écrit assez gros et gras pour être lisible (pas comme patochman quoi ) ; les artistes, si nombreux par ici à vue de nez, amateurs du clair-obscur. J'arrête là, mauvaise question !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> dans mon bureau !




Euuuuh ... T'as pensé à l'aérer un peu, ce matin , :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

finalement oser exposer sa nullité, c'est une forme d'intelligence non


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> finalement oser exposer sa nullité, c'est une forme d'intelligence non


Tadaaam!


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2006)

ça marche aussi avec nudité ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> ça marche aussi avec nudité ?


A ce moment l&#224; il vaut mieux utiliser "formes" au pluriel.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> finalement oser exposer sa nullité, c'est une forme d'intelligence non


T'as eu le Nobel en quelle année déjà ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> finalement oser exposer sa nullité, c'est une forme d'intelligence non



Laisse tombé.... ils peuvent pas comprendre


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> &#231;a marche aussi avec nudit&#233; ?


J'ose m&#234;me pas imaginer dans certains "_cas_".....


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> T'as eu le Nobel en quelle ann&#233;e d&#233;j&#224; ?



7 millions d'ann&#233;es et quelques jours avant que "ton fils" ne se retrouve coinc&#233; entre une vache et un boeuf au milieu de la paille  
Cela dit, certains macg&#233;ens te diraient qu'avec la plastique qu'elle a, ils s'en fichent un peu de savoir si elle a le Nobel et c'est d'ailleurs l&#224; une marque d'une forme d'intelligence pratique.


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> ça marche aussi avec nudité ?



Oui ... c'est même très prenant


----------



## Patamach (27 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cela dit, certains macg&#233;ens te diraient qu'avec la plastique qu'elle a, ils s'en fichent un peu de savoir si elle a le Nobel et c'est d'ailleurs l&#224; une marque d'une forme d'intelligence pratique.



Le plastique c'est fantastique.


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cela dit, certains macgéens te diraient qu'avec la plastique qu'elle a, ils s'en fichent un peu de savoir si elle a le Nobel et c'est d'ailleurs là une marque d'une forme d'intelligence pratique.



Le prix Nobel de physique c'est pas rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Le plastique c'est fantastique.



Elmer ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

pourquoi vous parlez tous à mi-mots la nullité c'est aussi quand il manque des cases que les autres doivent remplir:rateau:

merci Tibo de remettre les choses à leur place  :love: le nobelle m'en tape comme de ma dernière barbie:love: 

bisous à ma mouette :love: çà va mieux là


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> (...) le *nobelle* m'en tape comme de ma dernière barbie:love: (...)


Prénom d'une de tes barbies ?!......


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Bon, je reviens un peu sur ce fil pour recentrer quelque peu la discussion, si vous le permettez.

Bien que sur un "sujet de pacotille" (je ne sais plus qui a dit cela, mais ce n'est pas grave) les réponses sur ce fil sont souvent très intéressantes et permettent de dessiner quelques pistes pour éclairer la nullité sur de forum.

Pemière piste (Maousse). Faire état de sa nullité est un calcul. L'aveu de nullité est intéressé. On cherche à draguer, à se faire accepter. Ou, peut-être plus profondément, l'aveu de nullité a pour fonction de rééquilibrer un rapport de force. Celui qui avoue (le nul) désarme l'expert, contraint de se mettre à son niveau. Le ressort de l'aveu est stratégique.

Deuxième piste (Maousse encore). L'aveu de nulité a une fonction thérapeutique. Dans le réel, on ne peut avouer sa nullité. Par exemple: je vais me renseigner sur les derniers Mac n'importe où, peu importe. Le vendeur me fait un long topo sur le nouveau processur Intel core 2 duo. Moi qui ne sait pas du tout ce qu'est un processeur Intel core2 duo (et même qui sait à peine ce qu'est un processeur), pour ne pas avoir l'air nul, je ruse, je répète ses fins de phrases, etc. Rentré chez moi, j'initie un post sur MacGé : qu'est-ce au juste qu'un processeur Intel core 2 duo ? J'avoue, mais ça n'a plus d'importance. Je suis dans le virtuel. L'aveu dans le virtuel n'est qu'un aveu virtuel qui me console de la faiblesse réelle que je ne saurais avouer sans perdre la face.

Troisième piste (LaMouette). Le nul n'a pas de réalité positive. Sa nullité n'est qu'une absence de connaissance. Donc, le nul n'a pas d'être. Il a beau être bruyant, il ne saurait troubler la sérénité du sage qui est le signe de sa perfection, donc de sa plénitude d'être. Il n'y a pas à penser la nullité, car penser le néant, c'est ne rien penser.

Quatrième piste (Toumaï). Avouer sa nullité, c'est être intelligent. Belle réponse aussi. Comme chacun le sait, c'est ce que Socrate disait: la seule chose qu je sais , c'est que je ne sais rien.

Voilà. J'ai dû en oublier. Ils m'excuseront.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> L'aveu dans le virtuel n'est qu'un aveu virtuel qui me console de la faiblesse r&#233;elle que je ne saurais avouer sans perdre la face.



:mouais: Non je te rassures c'est pareil en vrai pour moi.

Tu sais des fois y'a des gens qui disent qu'ils sont nuls tous simplement parce qu'ils connaissent leurs limites ! Si si ! Et que ce soit dans le virtuel comme dans la vie.

Et aussi y'a des gens qui disent qu'ils sont bons alors qu'ils sont mauvais, on appelle &#231;a des cons ou des pr&#233;tentieux. 

Ensuite y'a beaucoup de gens qui ont peu de confiance en eux .... Trouver ensuite une strat&#233;gie l&#224; derri&#232;re me semble un peu capillotract&#233;. Non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ensuite y'a beaucoup de gens qui ont peu de confiance en eux .... Trouver ensuite une stratégie là derrière me semble un peu capilotracté. Non ?



Ouais. 
Même s'il y a deux "L"... p) j'ai bien l'impression qu'il s'agit là d'un décortiquage stérile.

Je préférerais qu'on recommence à parler de cul.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Bon, je reviens un peu sur ce fil pour recentrer quelque peu la discussion, si vous le permettez.



144 posts au compteur, oublier de citer Doquévile, ne pas parler de l'Amok et associer Socrate et Toumaï (Socrate n'a _jamais_ fait de moto, ou cela se saurait), c'est ce qui peut s'appeler un début plus que prometteur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Bon, je reviens un peu sur ce fil pour recentrer quelque peu la discussion, si vous le permettez.
> 
> Bien que sur un "sujet de pacotille" (je ne sais plus qui a dit cela, mais ce n'est pas grave) les réponses sur ce fil sont souvent très intéressantes et permettent de dessiner quelques pistes pour éclairer la nullité sur de forum.
> 
> ...



Mais voilà, de quelle nullité s'agit-il ? et puis, c'est quoi, être nul ? Ne rien savoir sur un sujet ? alors, nous sommes tous maintes fois nuls ! Ne pas être intelligent ? Tous ceux qui se sont essayés à la mesurer se sont contentés d'en quantifier (et encore) un aspect.

Pour appréhender une telle notion, il faudrait pouvoir cerner son antithèse, ce qui n'est pas à la porté du premier venu. Perso, je touche pas un caramel en pose de papiers peints, et ma sur, qui est une vraie petite Paganini de la tapisserie est une bille intégrale en informatique. Lequel de nous deux est le nul ?

Non, définitivement, je pense que la nullité auto-prétendue n'est qu'une forme de stratégie, et la nullité supposée de l'autre tiens plus du complexe d'infériorité (t'as vu, t'es meilleur que moi, mais j'ai une plus grande gueule que toi, alors, je te traite de nul) que de celui de supériorité, à l'exception peut-être du cas de certains égos hypertrophiés.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4068439 a dit:
			
		

> finalement oser exposer sa nullit&#233;, c'est une forme d'intelligence non





mado a dit:


> &#231;a marche aussi avec nudit&#233; ?



Oui : viens exposer ta nullit&#233; chez moi, je me ferais un plaisir de mettre le doigt sur tes carences !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Sans compter que j'ai donn&#233; la r&#233;ponse &#224; la question...


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4068571 a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que j'ai donné la réponse à la question...



oui, en plus : et il ne t'a pas cité !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2006)

En dehors de sa parent&#233; avec la strat&#233;gie de l'&#226;ne pour avoir du son, la strat&#233;gie d'aveu de sa nullit&#233; entra&#238;ne aussi le compliment de l'interlocuteur. L'utiliser c'est aussi souligner qu'on sait jouer avec son ego : avouer &#234;tre nul pour prouver que qu'on ne l'est pas donc donner davantage d'impact &#224; une r&#233;ponse &#224; suivre. Mettre en avant une humilit&#233; feinte en quelque sorte. Si elle n'est pas feinte, cela permet de d&#233;terminer pour l'interlocuteur une zone de m&#233;connaissance. Celle-ci &#233;tant d&#233;finie, on se pla&#238;t &#224; penser que la personne n'est pas "nulle" dans d'autres domaines. Et chacun sait que cela peut avoir son importance  Cela dit avouer sa nullit&#233; est aussi un effet de mode dont un certain &#233;diteur a su tirer un certain parti


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

Dis Rezba, tu voudrais pas dire un truc qui les mette tous d'accord, qu'on puisse recommencer &#224; parler de la nullit&#233; de Mado?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En dehors de sa parenté avec la stratégie de l'âne pour avoir du son, la stratégie d'aveu de sa nullité entraîne aussi le compliment de l'interlocuteur. L'utiliser c'est aussi souligner qu'on sait jouer avec son ego : avouer être nul pour prouver que qu'on ne l'est pas donc donner davantage d'impact à une réponse à suivre. Mettre en avant une humilité feinte en quelque sorte. Cela dit avouer sa nullité est aussi un effet de mode dont un certain éditeur a su tirer un certain parti



La nullité feinte n'existe que parce qu'il faut souvent caresser ses interlocuteurs dans le sens du poil (dans le virtuel comme dans la vraie vie) et surtout les experts en quelque chose  pour qu'il daigne répondre aux questions . C'est aussi de la flatterie déguisée car les experts ne sont pas dupes de la vraie flatterie trop flagrante  
Mais je continue à penser que c'est plus par manque de confiance en soi que pour briller par défaut.


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2006)

T'as du pot Bobby. Je suis toujours aussi nulle, mais plus du tout susceptible  Demande &#224; Amok


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dis Rezba, tu voudrais pas dire un truc qui les mette tous d'accord, qu'on puisse recommencer &#224; parler de la nullit&#233; de Mado?



Avec plaisir. 



Fichte a dit:


> Bon, je reviens un peu sur ce fil pour recentrer quelque peu la discussion, si vous le permettez.
> 
> Bien que sur un "sujet de pacotille" (je ne sais plus qui a dit cela, mais ce n'est pas grave) les r&#233;ponses sur ce fil sont souvent tr&#232;s int&#233;ressantes et permettent de dessiner quelques pistes pour &#233;clairer la nullit&#233; sur de forum.
> 
> ...



L'aveu de nullit&#233; &#224; plusieurs fonctions, effectivement. Elle peut &#234;tre destin&#233;e &#224; "draguer", attirer l'expert. Mais en la mati&#232;re, il existe une m&#233;thode beacoup plus simple, qui consiste &#224; avouer sa f&#233;minit&#233; en lieu et place de sa nullit&#233; (mon camarade Joanes a fort bien &#233;tudi&#233; &#231;a).

L'autre fonction est d'alerter le futur contributeur sur la n&#233;cessit&#233; absolue de r&#233;pondre en des termes de b&#233;otiens. "_Je suis nul/nulle_", en l'esp&#232;ce, signifie :"_attention, mon vocabulaire informatique est limit&#233; &#224; 3 mots, dont je ne ma&#238;trise pas le sens_".
S'avouer nul/nulle, c'est donc mettre l'autre dans l'imp&#233;ratif d'&#234;tre didactique et p&#233;dagogue, au risque de se faire harceler par l'avou&#233; "nul" jusqu'&#224; &#233;puisement.

S'avouer nul, c'est donc inverser la position, se placer paradoxalement en position de domin&#233; pour, en r&#233;alit&#233;, se mettre en position dominante : "_explique-moi dans des termes simples ou je te pourris ta r&#233;putation d'expert_".

Car un expert qui ne parlerait qu'aux experts n'aurait aucun int&#233;r&#234;t.

Voil&#224;.
Vous pouvez reprendre votre conversation l&#224; o&#249; elle en &#233;tait, ou repartir sur le sado-masochisme inh&#233;rent aux rapports forumesques, comme il vous plaira.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


>


ah, lui aussi une vraie mouche   



Amok a dit:


> associer Socrate et Toumaï (Socrate n'a _jamais_ fait de moto, ou cela se saurait), c'est ce qui peut s'appeler un début plus que prometteur !


la philo Toum pour les nuls çà pulse un max:bebe:  :love: 


Amok a dit:


> Oui : viens exposer ta nullité chez moi, je me ferais un plaisir de mettre le doigt sur tes carences !


 "le" me semble un peu juste pour y arriver... :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (27 Novembre 2006)

Blonde?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> gnagna, compliqué, pas lu



J'ai failli attendre...


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4068633 a dit:
			
		

> ah, lui aussi une vraie mouche
> (...)


H&#233;h&#233;&#169;....
Mmmhhhh.... je vais p't&#234;t "_penser_" un peu &#224; toi........  





rezba a dit:


> .... d&#233;monstration nickel, comme d'hab' !!



 rezba, t'es chiant !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> T'as eu le Nobel en quelle année déjà ?



Cette marque de casque ne se fait plus depuis longtemps je crois...   




rezba a dit:


> ... S'avouer nul, c'est donc inverser la position, se placer paradoxalement en position de dominé pour, en réalité, se mettre en position dominante...



tu veux dire que pour la levrette il faut commencer par se mettre sur le dos !?  ... c'est nul non ? :rateau:


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tu veux dire que pour la levrette il faut commencer par se mettre sur le dos !?  ... c'est nul non ? :rateau:



La levrette est typique de ces positions o&#249; le domin&#233; n'est pas celui qu'on croit. Puisqu'en fait c'est celui de derri&#232;re qui fait tout le boulot.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> S'avouer nul, c'est donc inverser la position, se placer paradoxalement en position de domin&#233; pour, en r&#233;alit&#233;, se mettre en position dominante : "_explique-moi dans des termes simples ou je te pourris ta r&#233;putation d'expert_".



Je ne l'aurais pas mieux dit, cela dit toi plus on te flatte plus ton ego augmente, du coup le nul a beau jouer au domin&#233;, il a du mal &#224; passer dominant et ce n'est pas bien car tu fais ainsi de grand castrateur ! Du coup, deux attitudes s'imposent au nul : soit te baiser les oreilles, ou autre chose &#224; lui de voir, soit te ha&#239;r et tous les soirs s'endormir en pensant : un jour je l'aurais  &#192; cet instant, l'espoir qui fait vivre intervient, donc tout n'est pas perdu. Comme quoi la nullit&#233; du nul est une b&#233;n&#233;diction pour le nul, une marche sur laquelle il doit monter pour pouvoir atteindre les sommets, un ascenseur temporel et spirituel vers Socrate le bien cit&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> L'aveu de nullité à plusieurs fonctions, effectivement. Elle peut être destinée à "draguer", attirer l'expert. Mais en la matière, il existe une méthode beacoup plus simple, qui consiste à avouer sa féminité en lieu et place de sa nullité (mon camarade Joanes a fort bien étudié ça).
> 
> L'autre fonction est d'alerter le futur contributeur sur la nécessité absolue de répondre en des termes de béotiens. "_Je suis nul/nulle_", en l'espèce, signifie :"_attention, mon vocabulaire informatique est limité à 3 mots, dont je ne maîtrise pas le sens_".
> S'avouer nul/nulle, c'est donc mettre l'autre dans l'impératif d'être didactique et pédagogue, au risque de se faire harceler par l'avoué "nul" jusqu'à épuisement.
> ...


Somme toute, la meilleure raison d'avouer son inculture c'est de cultiver sa paresse.


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne l'aurais pas mieux dit, cela dit toi plus on te flatte plus ton ego augmente, du coup le nul a beau jouer au dominé, il a du mal à passer dominant et ce n'est pas bien car tu fais ainsi de grand castrateur ! Du coup, deux attitudes s'imposent au nul : soit te baiser les oreilles, ou autre chose à lui de voir, soit te haïr et tous les soirs s'endormir en pensant : un jour je l'aurais  À cet instant, l'espoir qui fait vivre intervient, donc tout n'est pas perdu. Comme quoi la nullité du nul est une bénédiction pour le nul, une marche sur laquelle il doit monter pour pouvoir atteindre les sommets, un ascenseur temporel et spirituel vers Socrate le bien cité



Qu'il révise donc "on the shoulder of giants". 



DocEvil a dit:


> Somme toute, la meilleure raison d'avouer son inculture c'est de cultiver sa paresse.



Tout à fait. L'aveu de nullité est une paresse stratégique. Une très bonne synthèse de Lafargue et Vaneigem.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> T'as du pot Bobby. Je suis toujours aussi nulle, mais plus du tout susceptible  Demande à Amok



Oh, mais je ne doute pas que tu sois susceptible d'apprendre bien des choses à notre jeune Bobby !


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oh, mais je ne doute pas que tu sois susceptible d'apprendre bien des choses à notre jeune Bobby !



"Notre jeune Bobby"... V'là autre chose... Non mais on me prend pour une mascotte ou quoi? 
On me bannit, on me roule dans la boue, on me propose des trucs dégueus, *on s'fout un peu trop d'ma gueule ces temps-ci sur ce forum!!*
Va falloir voir à voir à envisager l'éventualité que ça cesse hein! 

On me respecte pas assez en ce moment!
Je vous rappelle qu'au début on avait dit que c'était Ed le mec qu'on respectait pas!


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Pour toi Bobby: le site de la playlist


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Tout à fait. L'aveu de nullité est une paresse stratégique. Une très bonne synthèse de Lafargue et Vaneigem.


Oui. Parfois on pose des questions sans avoir fait de recherche préalable sur le forum et on vous répond invariablement que si on avait fait une recherche, on aurait eu la réponse sans ouvrir de nouveau fil. Et là, on prend comme excuse notre méconnaissance du fonctionnement du forum (tu parles ).  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais voilà, de quelle nullité s'agit-il ? et puis, c'est quoi, être nul ? Ne rien savoir sur un sujet ? alors, nous sommes tous maintes fois nuls ! Ne pas être intelligent ? Tous ceux qui se sont essayés à la mesurer se sont contentés d'en quantifier (et encore) un aspect.


A propos d'intelligence (il en existe d'ailleurs plusieurs), je crois que la meilleure définition qu'on puisse en donner est celle de Flaubert qui disait que, lorsqu'il se comparait à un génie, il se trouvait très bête. Mais lorsqu'il se comparait à un imbécile, il se trouvait très intelligent.  
Dit autrement : on est tous le c*n de quelqu'un.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Dit autrement : on est tous le c*n de quelqu'un.


J'ai des raisons de penser que certains m'ont même filé leur part


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On me bannit, on me roule dans la boue, on me propose des trucs dégueus, *on s'fout un peu trop d'ma gueule ces temps-ci sur ce forum!!*



Et encore, on vient juste de démarrer ! Attends que le moteur soit chaud !


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et encore, on vient juste de démarrer ! Attends que le moteur soit chaud !


Gaffe !! Il serait capable d'ouvrir un fil rien que pour ça !!... :afraid:
"_Moi, bobby, la tête de turc de MacGé_"....... 


:mouais:


_P.S : j'm'y abonnerais, d'ailleurs !....._  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> "Notre jeune Bobby"... V'là autre chose... Non mais on me prend pour une mascotte ou quoi?
> On me bannit, on me roule dans la boue, on me propose des trucs dégueus, *on s'fout un peu trop d'ma gueule ces temps-ci sur ce forum!!*
> Va falloir voir à voir à envisager l'éventualité que ça cesse hein!
> 
> ...


Très bien, ça me fait des vacances. 
D'ailleurs, tout ça n'est que justice.


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Va falloir voir à voir à envisager l'éventualité que ça cesse hein!



Rien qu'à te dévisager, je ne suis pas sûr que ça donne envie d'envisager


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2006)

Pour revenir au sujet :

Le zéro est élément neutre pour l'addition : se poser en nul, c'est donc montrer qu'en s'installant dans le groupe, on ne le perturbera pas ;

mais le zéro est aussi élément absorbant pour la multiplication : se poser en nul, c'est donc montrer qu'on est prêt à absorber tout ce que les experts voudront bien répandre de leur ineffable savoir, les valorisant d'autant.

Par ailleurs, le zéro d'une équation, c'est une racine : se poser en nul, c'est montrer qu'on est un bon nioubie dans le sujet, prêt à grandir pour peu qu'on l'arrose.

En résumé, faire le nul, c'est montrer qu'on n'est pas nul en maths.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

et pourquoi cacher sa nullité quand on cherche de l'aide ?  

où serait l'aide si la reponse consiste en une demi page du traité du parfait informaticien
d'où , a part le mal de crane , on se retrouve au point de depart , cet a dire le probleme pas resolu ?  

ou encore mieux les liens  qui , de tres hautes intelligences supremes  , te postent :
j'en ai fait la chevre encore ce soir   , j'ai lu 2 pages sur un sujet similaire au mien et qui n'a pas eté resolu a la fin de la lecture du thread     

si je demande de l'aide c'est justement pour me faire aider, de la pitié j'en ai rien a faire , des liens foireux encors moins 



......et puis moi, vous je ne sais pas mais j'ai quand meme ma petite idée , j'ai ma grande  devise :
POURQUOI FAIRE COMPLIQUÉ quand tout peut etre dit avec des mots SIMPLES ?


----------



## maousse (27 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'en ai fait la chevre encore ce soir





Princess Tatav a dit:


> POURQUOI FAIRE COMPLIQUÉ quand tout peut etre dit avec des mots SIMPLES ?


Comme tu peux le voir, les mots simples n'apportent pas la simplicité. Et "faire la chèvre ce soir", chez moi, ça n'est pas très glorieux  


Bon, pour utiliser des mots simples, quand viens-tu boire un verre avec la troupe ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> Bon, pour utiliser des mots simples, quand viens-tu boire un verre avec la troupe ?



bientot


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'en ai fait la chevre encore ce soir



Hum ?

:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Hum ?
> 
> :mouais:


Ne fais pas "_la chèvre_" !....


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ......et puis moi, vous je ne sais pas mais j'ai quand meme ma petite idée , j'ai ma grande  devise :
> POURQUOI FAIRE COMPLIQUÉ quand tout peut etre dit avec des mots SIMPLES ?



Et voilà, encore un coup de pied dans les burnes de la littérature 
Y a plus de jeunesse ! Un peu de complication, c'est comme le sel : pris tout seul, c'est dégueu, mais quand il n'y a plus du tout, la bouffe ressemble à rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Ne fais pas "_la ch&#232;vre_" !....



_Cause toujours...tu l'int&#233;resses _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Ne fais pas "_la ch&#232;vre_" !....


Il a dit "Hum ?", pas "B&#234;&#234;&#234; ?"


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Il a dit "Hum ?", pas "Bêêê ?"


Tous des "_chèvres_" !!....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Tous des "_chèvres_" !!....


Pas de quoi en faire  un fromage !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

tiens, c'est rigolo, c'est le fil où on confond intelligence et culture? 

Je suis nul de ne pas savoir calculer le nombre de mips d'une plateforme informatique mais par contre je peux vous expliquer le fonctionnement des téléphones iridium. Quant à mon voisin, il est expert en mécanique des fluides mais complètement bouché  des qu'on aborde un sujet pourtant prenant: comment cuisiner des pigeonneaux farçis. 

on parle de culture là? non? j'ai bon? 

Heureusement qu'il y en a des nuls, qu'est ce qu'on aurait fait en juin sur le forum pendant "La Grande Fermeture"? hein?:love:  


Quant à vous parler d'intelligence; avec mon QI de bulot, ça risque pas.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et encore, on vient juste de démarrer ! Attends que le moteur soit chaud !


En meme temps quand c'est demande si gentiment :love: on ne peut vraiment pas refuser


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> 144 posts au compteur, oublier de citer Doquévile, ne pas parler de l'Amok et associer Socrate et Toumaï (Socrate n'a _jamais_ fait de moto, ou cela se saurait), c'est ce qui peut s'appeler un début plus que prometteur !



C'est DocEvil qui a qualifié ce fil de "triste sujet de pacotille".

Voilà, tout est réparé. Sauf pour le rapprochement Toumaï-socrate. Après tout, à part la moto, il doit bien y avoir des points communs entre eux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> C'est DocEvil qui a qualifié ce fil de "triste sujet de pacotille".
> 
> Voilà, tout est réparé. Sauf pour le rapprochement Toumaï-socrate. Après tout, à part la moto, il doit bien y avoir des points communs entre eux.


4 lettres : T, O, R, A.


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2006)

En cherchant bien... Notez que mackie, par exemple, a au moins un point commun avec Diogène. Alors pourquoi pas ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> 4 lettres : T, O, R, A.


 
Il y a un R dans Touma&#239;, et on me l'avait cach&#233; ! 





Amok a dit:


> En cherchant bien... Notez que mackie, par exemple, a au moins un point commun avec Diog&#232;ne. Alors pourquoi pas ?!


 
La lanterne ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> C'est DocEvil qui a qualifié ce fil de "triste sujet de pacotille".
> 
> Voilà, tout est réparé. Sauf pour le rapprochement Toumaï-socrate. Après tout, à part la moto, il doit bien y avoir des points communs entre eux.



t'inquiète pô fichte ce n'est  pas du tout un sujet de pacotille, et j'm'y connais en pacomachin moi 
et pis j'viens de capter seulement que tu vis à la réunion comme ma maman et mon frèrot (HS je sais :rose: mais suis sans famille moi en métro  alors fichte m'a illuminée d'un coup d'soleil :love: )
avec socrate ce qui nous rapproche c'est la fileauzoophie 



iDuck a dit:


> 4 lettres : T, O, R, A.


mal au crâne là d'un coup:casse:  
t'auras quoi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a un R dans Toumaï, et on me l'avait caché !


J'sais pas pourquoi j'avais lu "Tournaï". J'suis vraiment nul. Heureusement qu'il y a un pro comme toi pour rectifier. :rose:  



Toumaï a dit:


> mal au crâne là d'un coup:casse:
> t'auras quoi


Du Dafalgan (que je prends pour soigner ma pharyngite). Ca te va ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

c'est une dose de canard çà 
n'oublie pas tes lorgnons histoire de m'éviter un chamboulement d'neurones:bebe: 
 :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es  bô en jaune piou piou :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> c'est une dose de canard çà


"Ca", tu multiplie par 6 et ça te donne ma dose quotidienne.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2006)

Plus ça va, mieux ce fil porte son nom...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Plus ça va, mieux ce fil porte son nom...


Mis&#232;re, oui...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Plus ça va, mieux ce fil porte son nom...



au moins on arrive à suivre le fil sans être HS


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Plus ça va, mieux ce fil porte son nom...



C'est moins drôle lorsque c'est quelqu'un d'autre hein ?...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

C'est toute la diff&#233;rence entre faire rire et navrer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Plus &#231;a va, mieux ce fil porte son nom...


Normal, vu que je poste dedans.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> n'oublie pas tes lorgnons histoire de m'éviter un chamboulement d'neurones:bebe:




*C'est déjà beaucoup*
que d'apprendre que tu penses en avoir


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

la nullité, c'est aussi ne pas savoir accepter la différence de l'autre.

Mieux vaut avoir peu d'neurones bien remplis que beaucoup d'neurones vides.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> Mieux vaut avoir peu d'neurones bien remplis que beaucoup d'neurones vides.




*Mea culpa*
ce sera la pensée du jour.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2006)

Grande question...
Vaut mieux avoir deux neurones qui tournent en boucle, ou un seul qui reste en place?

Dur &#224; dire...


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que ceci se regarde au cas par cas   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> la nullité, c'est aussi ne pas savoir accepter la différence de l'autre.
> 
> Mieux vaut avoir peu d'neurones bien remplis que beaucoup d'neurones vides.


La nullité c'est aussi s'obliger parfois à se coltiner des imbéciles pour l'amour des grands principes


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> La nullité c'est aussi s'obliger parfois à se coltiner des imbéciles pour l'amour des grands principes


Ca se rapprocherait plus de l'abn&#233;gation, &#231;a...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'ai un neuneurone ... en fait c'est un seul neurone mais double !:rateau:
...ça fait 57 ans que je le ballade et il me convient parfaitement !:love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca se rapprocherait plus de l'abnégation, ça...


Ce qui est proprement le refus de soi au profit exclusif des autres. Crois-moi, ce n'est pas toujours un service à leur rendre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce qui est proprement le refus de soi au profit exclusif des autres. Crois-moi, ce n'est pas toujours un service à leur rendre.


Doc est amour... mais pas seulement.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Doc est amour... mais pas seulement.


L'amour emprunte des chemins mystérieux. Il lui arrive de s'exprimer par un coup de pied au cul.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'amour emprunte des chemins mystérieux..



J'ai eu très peur de la suite au début.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai eu très peur de la suite au début.


Toi aussi? Je pense qu'Il s'est retenu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Toi aussi? Je pense qu'Il s'est retenu.



On dit "Il s'est retiré", plutôt...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_et apr&#232;s, on me vante les forums macbidule, j'comprends mieux... 

quel repaire de bras cass&#233;s... 

ce qui me rassure, c'est que macbidule a aussi guiguilap...    _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai eu tr&#232;s peur de la suite au d&#233;but.





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Toi aussi? Je pense qu'Il s'est retenu.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On dit "Il s'est retir&#233;", plut&#244;t...



Vous savez, les enfants, je vante bien moins souvent les d&#233;lices de la sodomie qu'on ne m'en pr&#234;te l'intention. Cela dit, si cette pratique vous semble &#224; ce point douloureuse et n&#233;faste, cessez donc d'y forcer vos femmes.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous savez, les enfants, je vante bien moins souvent les d&#233;lices de la sodomie qu'on ne m'en pr&#234;te l'intention. Cela dit, si cette pratique vous semble &#224; ce point douloureuse et n&#233;faste, cessez donc d'y forcer vos femmes.


Ah mais non! Je n'ai jamais rien dit de tel.

Et puis, je n'ai jamais forc&#233; personne.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cela dit, si cette pratique vous semble à ce point douloureuse et néfaste, cessez donc d'y forcer vos femmes.



D'façon l'amour sans procréation c'est dégueulasse.


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4069797 a dit:
			
		

> C'est toute la différence entre faire rire et navrer...



Tu disais ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu disais ?


Il disait qu'il avait raison.
Je suis d'accord.


----------



## guiguilap (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4071074 a dit:
			
		

> _ce qui me rassure, c'est que macbidule a aussi guiguilap...    _



Pourquoi ?  Tu veux que je fasse de la mauvise pub de MacCrotouille ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Pourquoi ?  Tu veux que je fasse de la mauvise pub de MacCrotouille ?



D&#233;veloppe ... si t'arrive


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Pourquoi ?  Tu veux que je fasse de la mauvise pub de MacCrotouille ?



_non mais si tu pouvais flooder uniquement là-bas et nous oublier, ce serait cool, merci d'avance gamin. 

 Déjà qu'on a le trio de comiques Bobby/Ed/LaMouette... _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4071128 a dit:
			
		

> _non mais si tu pouvais flooder uniquement là-bas et nous oublier, ce serait cool, merci d'avance gamin.
> 
> Déjà qu'on a le trio de comiques Bobby/Ed/LaMouette... _


Parce qu'on flood? Meuh non...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



			Parce qu'on flood? Meuh non... 




Cliquez pour agrandir...


non, vous êtes trop ridicules dans cette catégorie, jamais je n'oserais penser que vous floodez. petits beats ! 

_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On dit "Il s'est retiré", plutôt...


Puis qu'on parle de se retirer, en voilà une qui a décidé de ne pas le faire (dans un autre genre).


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4071144 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> non, vous êtes trop ridicules dans cette catégorie, jamais je n'oserais penser que vous floodez. petits beats !
> 
> _


On floode pas, on &#233;gaye.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


bobbynountchak a dit:



			On floode pas, on est gay. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ça va faire plaisir à mon DocEvil ça... merci pour lui.  

par contre, faut que j'aille à Amiens prévenir m'ame Ed... la pauvre, elle qui se faisait une joie d'un canapé neuf... 

_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On floode pas, on &#233;gaye.


"On &#233;gaye" en 2 mots, pas en 3.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


iDuck a dit:



			"On est gay" en 2 maux, pas en 3.  

Cliquez pour agrandir...



je connais un type qui fait super bien le troisième bras... même Doc le connait ! vous allez avoir des super potes vous trois ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Chers amis, évitons de passer de l'analyse de la nullité à la nullité de l'analyse.

Le renversement du génitif est toujours périlleux.:casse:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Novembre 2006)

Finalement... il ne porte pas si mal son titre que ça ce fil... non ??


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


Fichte a dit:



			Chers amis, évitons de passer de l'analyse de la nullité à la nullité de l'analyse.

Le renversement du génitif est toujours périlleux.:casse:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


analyse ? très peu pour moi, mais Doc fait ça très bien...  

et le renversement du génital non plus même si j'ai quelques notions là-dessus...  

(ps : on est au bar, oui, je sais, ça fait bizarre...)

_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Chers amis, &#233;vitons de passer de l'analyse de la nullit&#233; &#224; la nullit&#233; de l'analyse.
> 
> Le renversement du g&#233;nitif est toujours p&#233;rilleux.:casse:


L&#224;, c'est pas de la nullit&#233; de l'analyse qu'on fait, c'est de la d&#233;conne pure. Mais soit.



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4071178 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> et le renversement du g&#233;nital non plus m&#234;me si j'ai quelques notions l&#224;-dessus...
> 
> ...



Tu peux pas t'emp&#234;cher de tout d&#233;former ! C'est terrible &#231;a !


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> L&#224;, c'est pas de la nullit&#233; de l'analyse qu'on fait, c'est de la d&#233;conne pure. Mais soit.


_moi, j'&#233;vite toujours de d&#233;conner, la fille te regarde avec m&#233;pris apr&#232;s et j'ai tendance &#224; mal vivre ce genre de moments... _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4071183 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, j'évite toujours de déconner, la fille te regarde avec mépris après et j'ai tendance à mal vivre ce genre de moments... _



on se demande pourquoi alors dans ce cas tu es modo


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


Princess Tatav a dit:



			on se demande pourquoi alors dans ce cas tu es modo 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


alors soit tu as mal lu mon message et une subtilité du français du XVIIIème siècle t'a échappé  (Amok t'expliquera ) soit tu signales par là que ... blablabla... pas beaucoup de filles sur macgé... blablabla... humour macho... blablabla... frustration modératrice... 'fin chaipas trop... _


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4071309 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> alors soit tu as mal lu mon message et une subtilit&#233; du fran&#231;ais du XVIII&#232;me si&#232;cle t'a &#233;chapp&#233;  (Amok t'expliquera ) soit tu signales par l&#224; que ... blablabla... pas beaucoup de filles sur macg&#233;... blablabla... *humour macho*... blablabla... *frustration mod&#233;ratrice*... 'fin chaipas trop... _


&#192; rajouter sur le _"compte"_ des mod&#233;rateurs !! 






_Rapport &#224; ta signature... tu veux que je te pr&#233;sente des "cousines" ?!.... _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4071309 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> alors soit tu as mal lu mon message et une subtilit&#233; du fran&#231;ais du XVIII&#232;me si&#232;cle t'a &#233;chapp&#233;  (Amok t'expliquera ) soit tu signales par l&#224; que ... blablabla... pas beaucoup de filles sur macg&#233;... blablabla... humour macho... blablabla... frustration mod&#233;ratrice... 'fin chaipas trop... _



j'avoue que par moment, voir meme tres souvent, je lis  meme pas en diagonal mais carrement en vertical certains fils     

ceci en est un :rateau: 

le voil&#224; le comment du pourquoi ma reponse  .....
et du comment vous moderez, ou de votre machisme ou  tout autres blablabla je m'en tape les boules que j'ai pas


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Sacré alem. Celà me rappelle quelque chose. Un échange de MP aprés un cdb rouge à propos de mon avatar...



j'ai pas regardé mon tableau mais pourquoi le gentil p'tit alem vert devrait bouler rouge ?  


alem , tu boules rouges toi ?????????     




dans ce cas je re-file a mon menage, j'ai pas fini de nettoyer les w.c. des hommes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Sacr&#233; alem. Cel&#224; me rappelle quelque chose. Un &#233;change de MP apr&#233;s un cdb rouge &#224; propos de mon avatar...


Mais arr&#234;tez donc! vous &#234;tes en train de lui faire plaisir. 

_Vous voulez l'&#233;nerver? _ D&#238;tes lui qu'en fait il est sympathique et  que P77 ou Backcat bannissent plus de nioubs en une semaine que lui en 2 mois.
C'est d'ailleurs v&#233;ridique, dans la vraie vie il insiste pour payer sa tourn&#233;e!


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs tout à vrai, dans la vraie vie il insiste pour payer sa tournée!



_oui, c'est vrai.  :rose:_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

Princess a dit:
			
		

> alem , tu boules rouges toi ?????????



Il est peu plus radin en ce qui concerne les cdb verts... 

Mais ce n'est qu'une rumeur...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Si, si je confirme, d'ailleurs il vient de recommencer



mais de rien mon cher ami, pour te rendre la pareille... sauf que d'ordinaire, je garde le prçivé pour moi.


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il est peu plus radin en ce qui concerne les cdb verts...
> 
> Mais ce n'est qu'une rumeur...



C'est juste parce qu'il a décidé d'arrêter la menthe à l'eau. Enfin !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4071352 a dit:
			
		

> mais de rien mon cher ami, pour te rendre la pareille... *sauf que d'ordinaire, je garde le pr&#231;iv&#233; pour moi.*


Quel menteur! Il a un tableau de chasse de 25 m2 chez lui. Que du nioube tortur&#233;, s&#233;ch&#233; et &#233;pingl&#233;. 
Et quand il en parle, c'est avec &#233;motion et fiert&#233;.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



			Quel menteur! Il a un tableau de chasse de 25 m2 chez lui. Que du nioube torturé, séché et épinglé. 
Et quand il en parle, c'est avec émotion et fierté.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



chuuuuuuuuuuut... 25M2 c'est deux fois la taille de mon studio !   

sinon, je ne me suis pas encore remis au Rhum Bissap... je t'emmène la prochaine fois ? 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Je n'ai re&#231;u que 2 cdb rouge, et ils &#233;taient de toi !
> 
> D'ailleurs je n'en ai donn&#233; que 2, et ils &#233;taient pour toi.
> 
> Le "priv&#233;" moi je n'en ai pas honte. Je n'ai rien a me reprocher !


Paf?






			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4071360 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> chuuuuuuuuuuut... 25M2 c'est deux fois la taille de mon studio !
> ...




Al&#232;m, arr&#234;te de faire comme Dellys, utilise les MP pour ce qui est priv&#233;.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 6 (5 membre(s) et 1 invit&#233;(s))
> [MGZ] al&#232;m*, b*******+, d******, Ed_the_Head+, P***** 77



:affraid: :affraid:



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Al&#232;m, arr&#234;te de faire comme Dellys, utilise les MP pour ce qui est priv&#233;.



c'&#233;tait pour expliquer pourquoi j'envoyais peu de CdB rouges...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4071371 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:



un très regrettable oubli: *moi*


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


Lemmy a dit:



			un tr&#232;s regrettable oubli: *moi* 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah tu n'&#233;tais pas encore connect&#233;... 

alors je trouvais que c'&#233;tait int&#233;ressant : pour une fois, tu ne lisais pas le sujet... 

note que je connais une suisse qui lit en anonyme et que j'adore... 

_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4071371 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)


C'est un scandale! Al&#232;m me compte parmi ses amis. 

Benjamin, faut que je te parle.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



			C'est un scandale! Alèm me compte parmi ses amis. 

Benjamin, faut que je te parle. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu remarqueras que benjamin s'est inscrit tout seul dans ma liste d'amis... quelle perfidie... 

_


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


Lemmy a dit:



			y'a pas besoin de remonter bien loin...   

Cliquez pour agrandir...


il est vrai que certain pr&#233;f&#232;re baver dans le dos et faire des grands sourires devant ! 

si avec &#231;a, benjamin ne me vire pas... _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4071389 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> tu remarqueras que benjamin s'est inscrit tout seul dans ma liste d'amis... quelle perfidie...
> 
> _


&#231;a, je peux pas le voir... ou je ne sais pas comment (ce qui est beaucoup plus probable )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4071391 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> il est vrai que certain préfère baver dans le dos et faire des grands sourires devant !
> 
> si avec ça, benjamin ne me vire pas... _



je n'oublie jamais de m'essuyer les pieds après t'avoir lu


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



			ça, je peux pas le voir... ou je ne sais pas comment (ce qui est beaucoup plus probable )
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



le petit + rouge ! 

appelle Hervé : il te faut un correcteur dioptrique plus efficace sur ton 350D ! 
_


----------



## dellys (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4071389 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> tu remarqueras que benjamin s'est inscrit tout seul dans ma liste d'amis... quelle perfidie...
> 
> _



En bon manager, il montre qu'il a "confiance".


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

C'&#233;tait quoi le sujet ?!.... 
La s&#233;mantique ?!....


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

euh, je crois que ca tourne un peu en reglage de compte pour certains


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> C'était quoi le sujet ?!....
> La sémantique ?!....



nan: "les nuls" et y'a un pro ici


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


Lemmy a dit:



			je n'oublie jamais de m'essuyer les pieds après t'avoir lu   

Cliquez pour agrandir...


car ** es une merde et ** **ous emmerde* ? tutulututututuuuu tutulututututuuuu tuutuu... moi aussi, je suis fan de Katerine... 

_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Mais ne vous énervez pas comme ça !  

Ici c'est moi la plus nulle :king:


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2006)

Bon, voil&#224;. 

Notons au passage que Lemmy, qui se savait sous le coup d'un sursis (avec un avertissement sans frais, puis un &#224; 15 points) vient d'en prendre 15 suppl&#233;mentaires qui par addition lui ont ouvert les portes du n&#233;ant pour, dans un premier temps, 6 mois renouvelables.

Long historique de bans, r&#233;cidives, de mauvais esprit et d'attaque(s) qui trouvent l&#224; une fin justifi&#233;e.

Il va sans dire que dans ce cas l&#224; l'utilisation d'un deuxi&#232;me pseudo pour revenir est consid&#233;r&#233; comme une provocation.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Merde... trop tard. 
Pas grave. Je vais en virer deux autres pour la peine.


----------

